# PA gun Registration Proposed



## rapidrick (May 6, 2006)

Thanks for the info. That's the first I heard of this. All Pa members, better write & call you reps. This is once again another infringement on our rights.


----------



## Yellowfin (Mar 6, 2007)

I can't believe PA has gone to such a state as this would even be proposed.


----------



## KIT-HAN-NE Flinger (Jan 5, 2005)

*House bill #760- district 60 rep. says no way !!!*

I emailed our gov. (I would only trust him as far as I could throw him and her is a big one) and my local State Rep. Jeff Pyle district 60 and he is adamately opposed to any such legislation.

If you have any questions as to who your Rep. is got to the NRA website and they will assist you with emailing the proper Representative and our GOV.


Don't wait take a couple minutes and please do this.


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

*Come On Pennsylvania*

I can't believe that there have not been more responses to this thread. If you are a hunter and like most I know ,you probably have 8-15 different guns and pistols in your home. Count em' up and see.
If this legislation passes it will cost you $80-150 + PER YEAR to own them.
Not to mention you have to carry a registration card w/ you for that specific gun. AND you'll be fingerprinted.

What happens next is up to us. I've e-mailed my state rep Joe Scarnatti and I will be sending letters out also.
If you think this can't happen in PA. ...think again. This bill has not recieved ant press to keep it under wraps. I wonder why????


----------



## gilliland87 (Apr 5, 2006)

*its always one thing or another.*

and its getting old, i think everyone should have to take a gun safety class shooter or non before graduating or perhaps getting a drivers liscense. teach the masses about the benefits and how to safely enjoy them and maybe things would start turning around. and i just love the law makers that use crime rates as a peg board for gun control. criminals are criminals because they break the law(is it just me or is it truly that easy to understand?) as for registering every gun i own or they would be confiscated. they would have to find them first. a pound box of 7018 rods and the deere would put them outta sight. I didn't mean to offend anyone on this post or site this rant is dirrected towards our faceless representation of a higher and completely different social class changing and taking away our rights for our own safety. If i ever need to protect myself i have a gun or two for the job.


----------



## rapidrick (May 6, 2006)

I e-mailed my rep Eugene DePasquale responded that his feeling was it will not pass & that he has ver stong reservations about the bill. Sounds like he will vote against it. I'll certainly be monitoring his vote. 

It is amazing how hunters & shooters just don't seem to care about this & other gun legislation. Somehow, they think it's just about "assault weapons". I'm not sure what it will take for these guys & gals to wake up & be more proactive in protecting our rights. The hardliners are not concerned about "assault weapons". They want all weapons. The "assault weapons" is just a stepping stone. Keep writing & keep fighting.


----------



## The Yankee (Nov 23, 2005)

I live in New York State about 10 minutes from the PA border. I also hunt in PA, does this mean that I would have to register my guns in PA also?


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

*On Line Petition*

Here's a link to an on line petition.
It only takes 30 seconds to fill out.

In addition I e-mailed this to every gun owner I know.

http://www.reprohrer.com/?sectionid=73&sectiontree=73


----------



## Kighty7 (Feb 7, 2004)

I have email my state senator and my local legislator and my local news station. I want them to run a news story about this bill being introduced. I am also going to write my local news paper as well. Thes democrats pushing this bill arre crazy and will stop at nothing! Great post to get things started!


----------



## candless (Apr 27, 2006)

Kighty7 said:


> I have email my state senator and my local legislator and my local news station. I want them to run a news story about this bill being introduced. I am also going to write my local news paper as well. Thes democrats pushing this bill arre crazy and will stop at nothing! Great post to get things started!


This was on the local news and in the paper yesterday. Erie and Crawford county folks can go here www.repevans.com


----------



## NH Guy (Jul 28, 2006)

OK, That law sucks! You PA folks better not let it pass or it may set a trend for other states. 

I signed the petition and stated that I would not travel to PA to Hunt and spend my money there if this law came to pass.* Others outside the state could send the same message.*


----------

